
Chaincode Labs app dev residency for Bitcoin/Lightning, stipends available - jobeirne
https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/chaincodes-residency-program-back-time-lightning-app-classes/
======
jobeirne
Website here: [http://lightningresidency.com/](http://lightningresidency.com/)

Chaincode Labs will be subsidizing flights to and lodging in NYC, so this is a
great opportunity to get some experience building on top of Bitcoin using the
Lightning Network.

